# Female Pigeon Sperm Storage Duration?



## Meep (Feb 23, 2017)

My Google-Fu is failing me on this, does anyone know how long female pigeons are able to store viable sperm after copulation?

The closest info I found was for ring-necked doves that have one of the shortest duration in the bird kingdom at about 6-7 days... I breed chickens and for them it's about 30 days, while turkeys can store for about 75 days so the duration varies all over the place...

I would have figured that since pigeons have been professionally bred domestically for so long the info would have been easy to find but it seems to elude me in Google searching...


----------



## John F V (Mar 26, 2017)

*Female Pigeon Sperm Storage Duration.*

Hello Meep,
I don't know the correct scientific answer but I had a hen that laid 9 days after I separated her from her mate and moved her to the Stock hen loft and they hatched out.
I was surprised at the time but after reading your post it made more sense.
Hope this helps??
John


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

John F V said:


> Hello Meep,
> I don't know the correct scientific answer but I had a hen that laid 9 days after I separated her from her mate and moved her to the Stock hen loft and they hatched out.
> I was surprised at the time but after reading your post it made more sense.
> Hope this helps??
> John


That isn't surprising, as they usually lay at around 10 days, could also be a little less.


----------

